# ide brenner und ide cdrom laufwerk

## zbled

hallo zusammen, schön langsam glaub ich wirklich, ich bin zu blöd für gentoo ;)

also, ich habe einen ide cd-brenner (plextor) und ein ide cdrom laufwerk. nun habe ich mich an die anweisungen auf der homepage von xcdroast gehalten  und folgende änderungen vorgenommen:

eintrag in menu.lst (grub)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi
> 
> 

 

in /etc/modules.conf die zeile eingefügt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> options ide-cd ignore='hdc hdd' 
> 
> 

 

meine /etc/fstab sieht für die beiden laufwerke folgendermassen aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro,users		0 0
> 
> /dev/cdrw		/mnt/cdrw	iso9660		noauto,ro,users		0 0
> ...

 

und zuguterletzt habe ich noch folgende optionen in /etc/devsfsd.conf auskommentiert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive
> 
> LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom
> ...

 

soweit so gut, in xcdroast werden nun 2 laufwerke angezeigt und ich könnte theoretisch von cd auf cd brennen...

das problem ist nur, daß nun der cd-brenner mit beiden devices angesprochen wird, d.h. ich kann per hand mein normales cdrom laufwerk nicht mehr mounten. es wird sowohl bei /mnt/cdrom als auch bei /mnt/cdrw nur der brenner gemounted.

danke für eure hilfe

----------

## zbled

tut mir leid, hätte mir das posting sparen können, wenn ich mir die treiberdateien mal durchgesehen hätte... ich mußte den eintrag für das normale cdrom laufwerk nur von 

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro,users 0 0 

auf

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro,users		0 0

ändern ;)

----------

